# Red Deer Mane Event



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

yes! I'm trying to go to all three days...


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll be there all three days regardless LOL. I'm four hours away from Red Deer so I won't be leaving until Sunday anyway.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats on getting into the clinic! I'm also going to be riding, but in one of the dressage clinics. It's pretty exciting. I've honestly never been to the mane event (don't ask why!) so I don't really know what to expect. I live less than two hours from Red Deer and haven't gone ... not sure what's wrong with me lol! Should be tons of fun!!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

It is sooo much fun! I wanted to do one of the jumping clinics, but they were only for hunters and equitation medal riders. Which dressage clinic are you doing?


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

That's too bad that the jumping is fairly limited. The horsemanship clinics look really great too though! I would love to see all of them haha, there needs to be more hours in a day! I'm riding with Cindy Ishoy in the basic dressage - moving up the levels clinic on Saturday. My coach is also riding, except in the FEI clinic. We're both super stoked for it as neither of us has ridden at the Mane Event yet!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am riding at 3 - 4:15 pm on Friday and 3 - 4:15 pm on Saturday. I'll have to look for you if I check out the dressage clinic.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh I might be able to pop by on the Friday!! I hope to get there early-ish so my horse doesn't totally lose his mind before I have to ride him Saturday. Poor boy hasn't been anywhere bigger than a schooling show, so we'll see how that goes. I'm at 11:45 - 12:45. If you pop by I'll be on the massive bay horse who may or may not be shaking in his polo wraps haha. 

SO excited!!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL the chestnut who will look at everything then go all normal.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Some of the people I show with rode in the Mane Event last year for the TWH demo. I couldn't last year because my mare was just 3 and never shown and this year I can't because of timing and my horse is ready ... lol go figure... but I'm going to try to make it at least one day, tons of fun! I live just outside of Red Deer on the Blindman Valley so I can zip in pretty easily 

I was talking to a store owner at one of the tack places the other day and she had said that she had heard a lot of people were opting out this year because of the costs they're required to pay in comparison to last year or previous years, have you heard anything on that? 

Goodluck!!!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm, I haven't heard anything. The cost for my two clinics and stabling came to just under $200. Of course, we also have to pay for the hotel, but I also get a free three day pass.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I won't be riding anymore  . My horse went and torqued his hock in the field the other day and can barely walk now; his hock is swelled up and hurts the poor boy pretty badly. He's all buted up and stuck on stall rest for two weeks as per vet orders. I'm pretty sad about this....was so excited. We're also missing our first show of the year because I won't have time to condition him before it. Sad day!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Always mean to go and then the weekend comes and I always seem to forget or have a million other things to do  I am hoping to make it this year though sounds like a great time and great learning  

Sorry to hear about your boy Tigo  that's always so upsetting when it happens right at the beginning of show season, my girl hurt her shoulder two springs ago and we had to miss all the schooling shows, I know how it feels! Here's to a FAST recovery  

Best of luck in your clinic Jumaji Enjoy


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Awww, that really sucks. Hopefully he has a speedy recovery. Thank you Jumperforjoy.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going! I'm leaving here Friday morning and will be spending the whole weekend there. I'm very excited to go and see the Dressage clinics!


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

So I found a backup horse! I'm so excited to still be able to ride


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

That's awesome! What will you be riding now?


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks! He's a 17HH dark dark brown (closer to black but kind of sunbleached right now lol) Canadian Warmblood. I last rode him a loooong time ago, so it should be interesting to ride him again!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Tigo, what clinic did you ride in? 

I absolutely loved watching Cindy Ishoy and Scott Hofstetter teach, I really enjoyed the way they explained/handled thInge. I also enjoyed watching the horsemanship by that man in the wheelchair. I can't remember his name but it was awesome to watch him work with the horses. 

How'd your ride go?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Arksly, I rode with Cindy Ishoy on saturday late morning...the moving up the levels clinic. Cindy is an amazing clinician, I loved the clinic. My ride was really tough, the horse I borrowed for the ride hasn't shown for about 3 years. He found everything very scary when the stands were filled. Eventually he worked out of it and we ended up having a pretty great ride. Today, I'm leaned up on an ice pack and eating painkillers like they're candy...I'm pretty sure I pulled most of the muscles in my back trying to supple and flex him and just keep his attention so he wouldn't spook and bolt haha. 

Overall : totally worth it. I wish I had been able to watch some of the other clinics, the bits and pieces I saw looked really good! I wish the indoor shopping and such had had more things geared towards the english disciplines. It was still pretty neat. 

Jumanji, how did your clinic go?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

AMAZING! My clinic went great, I actually watched your clinic. Michael and his wife really helped me get my horse moving better with my seat. LOL Arksly, which Michael Richardson clinics did you watch? I was in the first two, I'm Kim, I was on the chestnut.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I saw you! I watched the one on Saturday and then the one in the round pen today. I love how he does things!

Awe, the moving up in the levels was the only one I didn't watch 

I know what you mean about the English gear. Mind you, I went to Horselife and got two pairs of full seats for on,y $100


----------

